# Burn Victims receive Spray-On skin with Gun



## Dame (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you imagine? How great would this be out in the sandbox?
Guns SAVE lives!  W00T!
video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXO_ApjKPaI&feature=player_embedded
article: http://gajitz.com/spray-on-skin-stem-cell-gun-safely-heals-burns-in-days/







 Embedded...Irish

Need a mod to embed video for me - I'm in a hotel in Reno and it has disabled my Java scripts.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 9, 2011)

That is AMAZING! I can only imagine how popular that will be if it passes the experimental stage.


----------

